# American Ninja Warrior - Summer 2014



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Any one else watching? I have to admit this is a guilty pleasure of mine. This is the perfect Tivo show as I can skip all the feel good background stories and watch a two hour episode in just one hour.

Just finished watching the Dallas finals and, wow, Kacy Catanzaro was amazing to complete the course. With her size, she had to make at least two "do or die" leaps on the tilting bars and poles. For her to finish the course was pretty amazing.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I don't watch regularly but I did see the episodes with Kacy. Truly amazing.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I just saw a video of the one woman who completed the complete regional qualifying. wow


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I missed the episode but found a clip of her completing the finals course online. I thought it would just be video of her qualifying round and was surprised that it was the finals. Kacy Catanzaro is awesome and she's only 5' tall. I don't know what comes after ANW for her but I hope she blows up.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Kacy was amazing, especially after seeing so many great athletes not able to finish the course you knew with her size she'd have real trouble with a couple of the obstacles but she killed it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I actually jumped out of my seat when Kacy completed it!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i never knew this show had a following. i caught 1 or 2 eps last year, i guess it was the finals in Vegas. It didn't seem like a big thing. The course was very different, and they were talking about how no American had ever completed it, i think only like 2 Japanese guys had. I wonder if that's what the next round is. 

I guess men have finished the Regional course before?

i'll have to try to catch the Vegas one.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Did her boyfriend fail the course? That's got to be pretty embarrassing.

I usually watch this show when I'm practicing the guitar and just want some background video/noise and there's nothing on espn. It seems to be on about nine times a day.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Did her boyfriend fail the course? That's got to be pretty embarrassing.
> 
> I usually watch this show when I'm practicing the guitar and just want some background video/noise and there's nothing on espn. It seems to be on about nine times a day.


Yeah her boyfriend failed the qualifying course actually.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Did her boyfriend fail the course? That's got to be pretty embarrassing.
> 
> I usually watch this show when I'm practicing the guitar and just want some background video/noise and there's nothing on espn. It seems to be on about nine times a day.


Yes, here boyfriend failed in the Qualification rounds. In previous years, he had made it to Las Vegas (and may have even completed Stage 1).

(I suspect that he will be invited to Vegas even through he didn't qualify. I think I remember they did that last year with a few of the more popular competitor.)



milo99 said:


> i never knew this show had a following. i caught 1 or 2 eps last year, i guess it was the finals in Vegas. It didn't seem like a big thing. The course was very different, and they were talking about how no American had ever completed it, i think only like 2 Japanese guys had. I wonder if that's what the next round is.
> 
> I guess men have finished the Regional course before?
> 
> i'll have to try to catch the Vegas one.


After the city finals is the Mt. Midoryama (sp?) in Vegas. They are four different stages. If you finish one stage, you can then move on to the next (much harder then they previous stage.)

A few US competitors have made it to Stage 3, but never completed it. (I have never watch the Japanese version, but I think you are correct in that a couple of Japanese competitors have completed Stage 4).


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Did her boyfriend fail the course? That's got to be pretty embarrassing.


Two years ago, he was essentially the winner of the season. He didn't beat the course but he went farther than anybody ever had. Last season there were a few people who went a small bit farther than he had. It was surprising that he didn't qualify this year but with a course like this it's easy for a small mistake to cost you.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

In previous seasons, people compared this show to Wipeout. This is a 'serious' wipeout. I actually wish there were something maybe halfways between (that's not to say I don't like this show).. Some of the slight goofiness of Wipeout, but not essentially *undoable* like Wipeout is. (This show is undoable for a different reason!)

Others have complained that you see a background story of someone who then chokes on the first obstacle.. I agree that's kind of annoying, but if they didn't do that, then you'd know that every backstory person got far.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Personally, I could live without the backstories. Just line 'em up and send them to the course.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Personally, I could live without the backstories. Just line 'em up and send them to the course.


+1 :up:


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> +1 :up:


Yes. Perfect TiVo programming.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Personally, I could live without the backstories. Just line 'em up and send them to the course.


FF


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a fan and enjoy this show. Go Kacy!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Bettamojo5 said:


> I'm a fan and enjoy this show. Go Kacy!


She is so hot!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TriBruin said:


> Any one else watching? I have to admit this is a guilty pleasure of mine. This is the perfect Tivo show as I can skip all the feel good background stories and watch a two hour episode in just one hour.
> 
> Just finished watching the Dallas finals and, wow, Kacy Catanzaro was amazing to complete the course. With her size, she had to make at least two "do or die" leaps on the tilting bars and poles. For her to finish the course was pretty amazing.


Yep, I ff through almost all of the stories. I just enjoy watching the runs.

Wow, Kacy is amazing. So much fun to watch her. I hope she does well on Mt. M!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I know it wouldn't make good TV if they were all the same, but it seems a little unfair that they use different courses for the different cities. While I wouldn't call any of them easy, I'd say that the Dallas city final seemed to be easier than the Venice Beach city final.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I know it wouldn't make good TV if they were all the same, but it seems a little unfair that they use different courses for the different cities. While I wouldn't call any of them easy, I'd say that the Dallas city final seemed to be easier than the *Venice Beach city final*.


Holy. Moley. That cannonball run was one tough mofo. Loved the guy that used his legs. Now THAT'S thinking on the fly!

And the guy that climbed the spider walk in about 1.7 seconds!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The cannonball run course was way harder than the other cities.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Not only that, but then in the unlikely case that you make it past Cannonball Run, to have to go straight into the Body Prop is just nuts.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

True, but it is not like they compare results from one city to the next. Even though that was a much more difficult course, they still take the top 15. So you have just as much chance as someone from another city making it through since all of you in that city finals are competing against each other on the same course.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Not only that, but then in the unlikely case that you make it past Cannonball Run, to have to go straight into the Body Prop is just nuts.


Would Kacy, at 5'0", have even been physically able to do the Body Prop? I can't help but think that she wouldn't be able to touch both walls at the same time.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I wonder if they adjust the width of that for the competitors, I'm sure they have people of various heights. I thought the same thing as you and I kept trying to see if the obstical was adjustable. Same thing for the spider walk jump thing.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I wonder if they adjust the width of that for the competitors, I'm sure they have people of various heights. I thought the same thing as you and I kept trying to see if the obstical was adjustable. Same thing for the spider walk jump thing.


Last season they said they adjust the body prop obstacle based on peoples height.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Good to hear, but I can't see it working any other way, everyone in the body prop seemed to fit perfectly.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I wonder if they adjust the width of that for the competitors, I'm sure they have people of various heights. I thought the same thing as you and I kept trying to see if the obstical was adjustable. Same thing for the spider walk jump thing.


I wondered the same thing but it looked like the taller guy had trouble because he seemed too tall.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Maybe it only goes so wide


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Watching last night's episode, I don't think Kacy would have made it through if she had to qualify on this course. It looks like the rolling dice needs some bulk to get momentum to key it moving.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Yea I thought the same thing but then I also thought there was no way she could do the U's or the poles in the one she did.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> Watching last night's episode, I don't think Kacy would have made it through if she had to qualify on this course. It looks like the rolling dice needs some bulk to get momentum to key it moving.


She wouldn't have had to do the rolling dice to qualify. Qualifying is the first part.

That said, I do agree that she would not have finished that version of the finals course. But, she might have made it to that point and still done it fast enough to move on. Who knows though.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

What a shocker for Drew D last night.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Pride goeth before the fall. Both Drew and Flip were pretty cocky. Brett S wasn't cocky, but showed even the best can't do this 100% of the time. 

I did think it was pretty crappy that the humidity made the course so difficult (stones and warped wall.) They should have picked a better material/paint.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Personally, I could live without the backstories. Just line 'em up and send them to the course.


I feel that way about every show of this type (American Idol, America's Got Talent, etc.). I always ff through that stuff. I just want to see the actual competition.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Fun to see a lot of the runs again before the Vegas finals next week. Looking forward to seeing Kacy again. Anyone know if Brent got a wild card to Vegas? I'm afraid to search in case there are spoilers out there.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Not sure what they use for criteria for wild cards but I would be really ticked if I were another contestant and they gave a wild card to any top contender that failed. This isn't soccer where everyone gets a trophy.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> Not sure what they use for criteria for wild cards but I would be really ticked if I were another contestant and they gave a wild card to any top contender that failed. This isn't soccer where everyone gets a trophy.


No it's a television show designed to make money by entertaining viewers.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And a reminder (like any of US are going to forget) that tonight starts the finals in Las Vegas. Mt. Midoriyama!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DouglasPHill said:


> Not sure what they use for criteria for wild cards but I would be really ticked if I were another contestant and they gave a wild card to any top contender that failed. This isn't soccer where everyone gets a trophy.


I don't know criteria either, but during the best runs ep they did mention giving wild cards to a few of the people. I remember in particular they said they gave a wild card entry to the woman who talked about being biracial (don't remember her name, but she was in a pink top.) So there will be contestants in Las Vegas who didn't finish the course in the city trials.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So there will be contestants in Las Vegas who didn't finish the course in the city trials.


That's possible even without wildcards.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

busyba said:


> That's possible even without wildcards.


I didn't think so. They could get to the city finals without finishing by using the top times, but to get to Vegas didn't they have to complete the city finals course?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I didn't think so. They could get to the city finals without finishing by using the top times, but to get to Vegas didn't they have to complete the city finals course?


No. As long you were in the top 15 by either finishing the City finals course by going the farthest and the fastest, you can go to Las Vegas. (So if only 10 competitors finished the course, the next 5 fastest would also automatically qualify.)

I thought I heard there was 90 competitors in Vegas. Since there were five cities (Denver, Dallas, Los Angeles, Miami, and St. Louis) that is only 75 competitors. That leaves room for 15 wild cards.

I, personally, have no problem with them wild carding competitors like Brent. They have a proving track record of being able to complete the courses. This is entertainment. I would rather see someone who has a good chance of completing the course take a run at it. (Especially since they are NOT taking the spot of another competitor)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I thought it was only the people who finished the finals course that went to Vegas.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I believe in season one you had to finish the city finals or you did not go. Subsequently its been top 15.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

If you are a girl who went to the finals, you got a wild-card.

I am personally hoping that Flip & Drew both get wild-cards as well as Kacy's boyfriend whose name I can't remember.

All three are top competitors but they flubbed up. I could understand not letting Flip continue because he was eliminated in the preliminaries. But, seriously, he was marked out for letting his but dip just a bit and touching the water on the cargo net.

Of course, I would personally prefer that there were no wild-cards but that's just me.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> And a reminder (like any of US are going to forget) that tonight starts the finals in Las Vegas. Mt. Midoriyama!


You say *starts* the finals. Isn't this *the* finale week?

I see 3 more listed on epguides.com, but one of them is "USA vs the world".. the other two don't have names (yet).

Yesterday was weird.. it was a rerun, but had a SEPARATE episode # and OAD. So I watched admittedly far too much of it before realizing it was a rerun.. At first I thought "oh they're rerunning just the player bio segments".. then realized it was entirely a rerun.. heh.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Last night (Monday) was the first half of the finalists, 45 competitors, against the first stage of Mt. Mid. But my guide doesn't show any more episodes. Is it me...?


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

Next Monday are the Emmy's. The following Monday is Labor Day. Maybe they are skipping a couple weeks to show the rest of the finals when they can get more viewers.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Did Joe M make it through? Fox cut over to the Ferguson stuff just before he was getting ready to run.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Last night (Monday) was the first half of the finalists, 45 competitors, against the first stage of Mt. Mid. But my guide doesn't show any more episodes. Is it me...?





Crow159 said:


> Next Monday are the Emmy's. The following Monday is Labor Day. Maybe they are skipping a couple weeks to show the rest of the finals when they can get more viewers.


At the end they said the next ep is in 2 weeks. So Labor Day.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Did Joe M make it through? Fox cut over to the Ferguson stuff just before he was getting ready to run.


He's the weatherman, right? Yes he made it just fine.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

WO312 said:


> He's the weatherman, right? Yes he made it just fine.


Yes, he is the weatherman. Thanks.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Not just fine, he crushed it. Best time of all the finishers so far, IIRC.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

busyba said:


> Not just fine, he crushed it. Best time of all the finishers so far, IIRC.


No, that break dancer had the fastest time.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

WTF? No Kacy? I ffwd'd through most of these two hours for nothing?. Two weeks from now?


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Has anyone found the list of the wildcards?


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> Has anyone found the list of the wildcards?


This ^


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's the next episode...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Sheesh. Calling it The Finals and then scheduling the broadcast of the second stage for two weeks later so it's not in the guide data made it seem like the first Finals stage was the final Finals stage.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Sheesh. Calling it The Finals and then scheduling the broadcast of the second stage for two weeks later so it's not in the guide data made it seem like the first Finals stage was the final Finals stage.


I'm not a scheduling maven, although I play one on TCF, but it seems kinda stoopid to have a two week gap at the absolute prime part of your season. Just as all the hype and excitement come to a head, just as Katy Catanzaro fever reaches a boil... let's go on vacation.:down:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Sheesh. Calling it The Finals and then scheduling the broadcast of the second stage for two weeks later so it's not in the guide data made it seem like the first Finals stage was the final Finals stage.


Yeah, that's what confused me too (even after seeing more eps listed in epguides.com)


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

No comments on Monday's episode? I felt bad for Kacey: she stuck the landing, but her arms just weren't long enough. My money is on the wolf pack.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

What point of the competition are they in? Last my tivo caught was the first round or "stage" of the finals. 
You mention Monday, my tivo didn't catch it. I'll have to find it somehow. Was there anything in between?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Being only 5 feet tall I knew she would probably fall on the spider jump, not really much she can do there unfortunately.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

2004raptor said:


> What point of the competition are they in? Last my tivo caught was the first round or "stage" of the finals.
> You mention Monday, my tivo didn't catch it. I'll have to find it somehow. Was there anything in between?


It was the second half of the first round of the finals. Next week the people that passed the first stage get to attempt the second stage. Based upon previous years, it could end next week. Only 13 competitors made it to stage 2. Its possible that only one or two might make it to stage 3, in which case they might show both stages next week. Its doubtful anyone will complete stage 3, but if someone does, they might shoehorn that in as well.

For the record, my money is on Isaac Caldiero.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> Being only 5 feet tall I knew she would probably fall on the spider jump, not really much she can do there unfortunately.


It was certainly something worth teasing through four hours of programming for though.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

18 people made it to stage 2 I think...

2hrs for those 18 runs and for the handful that make it to stage 3.
Doubt anyone makes it to stage 4.

Then the next week is US vs JAPAN I think.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> Then the next week is US vs JAPAN I think.


Is that new? They showed a US vs Japan last week I think. Seems to me the guide listed original air date in Jan or Feb 2014.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep, 18 made it to Stage Two. Next Monday's episode is listed as Season Finale, so whether any make it to S3 or even *gasp* MM, we'll see it all next week.

And the week after is supposedly a new USA vs Japan. I watched the first one a few days ago, it was ok, mainly because I got to see the rest of the Finals set.

I thought the guy who waited until 2 seconds to hit the buzzer was nuts. First, there's always the slight chance your internal stopwatch gets screwed up. Second, isn't the advantage to the final contestants, not the first? Clearly he doesn't think so.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

astrohip said:


> I thought the guy who waited until 2 seconds to hit the buzzer was nuts. First, there's always the slight chance your internal stopwatch gets screwed up. Second, isn't the advantage to the final contestants, not the first? Clearly he doesn't think so.


He agrees with you now.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

He did explain that he wanted to go early on stage 2 so he could rest up for stage 3. 

Bad move obviously.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Did they keep changing the course in the original mount midoriyama? I wish they kept them the same as last year so we could see some progress. Plus that time limit makes it almost impossible. 

Then once someone finally makes it, the course could be changed. Thank god for Fast Forward.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Random thoughts:

* They never talk about money on this show. My wife called them cheap for not making it at least a million dollars. I told her they could make it a bazillion dollars, since no one will ever finish. Then she wanted to know what The Weatherman got for going the furthest. Can you name a single show that doesn't talk about prize money?

* I was disappointed how few made it thru. The rope swing was far too difficult for the first challenge. The way to get viewers to watch is to have a few people make it, not just a couple.

* If they want to leave the harder obstacles on Stage Two, then add a little time.

This was the first year I watched. It's the only reality type show I watch. I would hate to find out this is as staged as the others.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jeepair said:


> Did they keep changing the course in the original mount midoriyama? I wish they kept them the same as last year so we could see some progress. Plus that time limit makes it almost impossible.
> 
> Then once someone finally makes it, the course could be changed. Thank god for Fast Forward.


They said they changed a couple from last year. I think the hanging ropes, and the weird rubber turnstyle thing were new. The rest--dbl salmon, hanging boards, circular hanging chains, and lift the weights--were repeats.

I think all of Stage Three was the same as last year. This was my first year, so not sure, but I picked up some of what THE ANNOUNCERS CLUED US IN ON, ON AMERICAN NINJA WARRIOR. (Is it just me, or do they shout everything they say?)


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Stage two was way too hard, everyone lost all their strength on the first obstacle. And the chain swing thing needs to be adjusted. Agreed, they could advertise a billion dollar prize because this American version makes sure no one will win.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> Stage two was way too hard, everyone lost all their strength on the first obstacle. And the chain swing thing needs to be adjusted. Agreed, they could advertise a billion dollar prize because this American version makes sure no one will win.


If you think the American version is hard, you should have watched the original Japanese version. One time some Russian gymnast made it all the way to stage 4, where he had to climb a rope to a certain point, then wedge himself up the way the regional finals did at the end of stage 2. The only problem was that they made stage 4 so flimsy, when he got to the parallel walls and started climbing, the walls moved away, and he fell.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

I think it's good that the first obstacle was so challenging. It means that the ultimate winner will be someone who uses his brains as much as raw strength - What you would want in a Ninja Warrior, right? One guy made it through the first obstacle in about 10 seconds, because he planned his route and executed it perfectly.

I didn't like the chain swing either. If they don't make it a little easier to dismount, they could at least make sure it rotates more easily so the contestant will be able to complete another rotation for a second attempt, at the expense of a few seconds off the clock.

Like the Japanese version, a winner should be rare and exceptional, IMO. I think they said a few times that the prize for beating MM would be a half-million dollars.

The American version is actually a little easier than the Japanese and the Japanese had a few winners, so we'll get there, eventually. One thing that's sure to disappoint a lot of fans of the American version who never watched the Japanese version is the final stage. To my recollection, they have never said what MM is, and when it's eventually revealed that it's 


Spoiler



Just a long rope climb with a ridiculously short timer


, I think some USA fans will be upset that it isn't something more Ninja-y.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I guess I disagree here, I watched many years of the Japanese version and the current American course is much harder. (with the exception that the Japanese used to use a rope at the end. I do not know what the Americans use since no one has ever made it that far.)


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

There are some differences that lead me to say the USA version is easier. One very noticeable one is the addition of the "lip" on the warped wall that makes it easier to grab and hang on it with only one hand. Also, the USA lets some contestants through to the next rounds even if they didn't complete, by guaranteeing the top 30 advance.

Why do you say the USA version is that much harder as to be unwinnable? The only thing I can think of is that the cargo nets now seem to require them to always go under, as opposed to being able to climb over and roll down the opposite side. I'm not sure that makes it too much harder, though.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

There are a lot more safetly features on the american version (like those walls that they lift that always sticks out to me on the american version the float back down, in the japanese version the 100 point weights just slam to the ground).


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I wonder if next season they will put the spider jump obstacle on hydraulics to adjust for the height of the individual. At its current setting there was no way for Kacy(?) to complete it. Her feet were flat against both sides, legs fully extended and arms could not reach side to side. IMHO

And I do agree the American courses are safer, but not easier.


----------



## spear (Oct 11, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> If you think the American version is hard, you should have watched the original Japanese version. One time some Russian gymnast made it all the way to stage 4, where he had to climb a rope to a certain point, then wedge himself up the way the regional finals did at the end of stage 2. The only problem was that they made stage 4 so flimsy, when he got to the parallel walls and started climbing, the walls moved away, and he fell.


It was a Bulgarian gymnast (Jordan Jovtchev), and he attempted a Stage 4 which had the Spider Climb first, then the Rope Climb. The walls of the Spider Climb were not flimsy -- they were designed to spread apart after 15 seconds. Since he didn't move up fast enough, the walls moved away before he could clear them.

That was a tough Stage 4 but someone eventually beat it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Man, another let down performance by the Japan team.

While I was watching, it was obvious that B Arnold was going to win the heat ... there was too much time left in the show. Both those guys flew up that rope. Wow. That European guy won all 3 heats he was in, right? I know 2 for sure, but I thought maybe a 3rd.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Man, another let down performance by the Japan team.
> 
> While I was watching, it was obvious that B Arnold was going to win the heat ... there was too much time left in the show. Both those guys flew up that rope. Wow. That European guy won all 3 heats he was in, right? I know 2 for sure, but I thought maybe a 3rd.


No he lost stage 3 he fell at the end and Arnold finished. But he was definitely blazing through.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> * They never talk about money on this show. My wife called them cheap for not making it at least a million dollars. I told her they could make it a bazillion dollars, since no one will ever finish. Then she wanted to know what The Weatherman got for going the furthest. Can you name a single show that doesn't talk about prize money?


They don't? I admit this is going to make me sound like a hypocrite, but isn't it either $250K or $500K? I'm not sure which, since a few other shows have $500K prizes.. I could swear we've heard about the prize money many times.

Though also, Big Brother doesn't really talk about it TONS either.. Both seem to mention it, just not every single breath is about the prize money.

The Weatherman seemed 'goofy' a year or two ago, now he's a really serious guy.

A show halfway between this and Wipeout would be good -- actual hard (but not almost impossible, like Wipeout) but funny obstacles.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Two things 1) the American course favors taller participants. It would be nice if they could remove height as a factor in the course design. 2) scoring in the competition for Europe vs America vs Japan was bias. In regular season you had to complete stage 1 before you could get to stage 2. So it made sense that stage 2 would be worth more. But in this last competition, you could fail or not participate in stage one and make great points in your specialty, stage 3. Seems to me all three stages should have the same points otherwise you are favoring the guys who do well in stage three. Since they won't make this change, next years team America should be filled with those that would do great in stage 3 regardless as to how they did during the normal competition.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> They don't? I admit this is going to make me sound like a hypocrite, but isn't it either $250K or $500K? I'm not sure which, since a few other shows have $500K prizes.. I could swear we've heard about the prize money many times.


I wasn't clear. They do talk about the winner getting $500K. But *only* if they win by conquering Mt. Midoriyama. There is no other money talk at all.

Does the winner (by completing the furthest stage) get anything? Do finalists get anything? That's what they never talk about. But they do say that X quit his job to train full-time for ANW. Why, if there's no $$$?

Inquiring minds and all...


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Does the winner (by completing the furthest stage) get anything? Do finalists get anything? That's what they never talk about. But they do say that X quit his job to train full-time for ANW. Why, if there's no $$$?
> 
> Inquiring minds and all...


Because he had his girlfriend supporting him.

I believe the only compensation they receive is an all-expenses paid trip to Vegas if they reach the finals.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LooseWiring said:


> Because he had his girlfriend supporting him.
> 
> I believe the only compensation they receive is an* all-expenses paid* trip to Vegas if they reach the finals.


I could run up some expenses in Vegas.


----------

